# Sherwin Williams Cashmere



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

I've been using Sherwin Williams Cashmere all week on some primed plaster walls. Just going to say it's some of the best paint I've used. I went with the low luster finish, which probably sits in between eggshell and semi-gloss.

Anyone else have a chance to use it?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Too expensive for my crowd. What was the $/gallon this week? 

(I'm fine with Duration, and that's costly enough.)


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

When I was using SW it was my preferred product for walls.


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> Too expensive for my crowd. What was the $/gallon this week?
> 
> (I'm fine with Duration, and that's costly enough.)


I'm pretty sure Duration was more expensive. But my cost was $35 per gallon.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Cashmere is my go to recoat paint.

I'm about 35 a gallon also.

Tom


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Cashmere is a great product, but i rarely use it. My go to paint is Duration matt, Superpaint velvet if a more economical paint is needed.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Too expensive for my crowd. What was the $/gallon this week?
> 
> (I'm fine with Duration, and that's costly enough.)


 SW took yet another price bump Oct 1, including Duration, at least where I'm at. So now is a great time to talk to them about getting a better price schedule!


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Yet another price hike for SW coming soon. I know they did give a preferred pricing on one product that you choose. I use it on Superpaint and that is my go to economical priced paint if I don't go with Duration. 
On larger jobs SW reps will work with you on reduced pricing for larger quantities.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ohio painter said:


> ...On larger jobs SW reps will work with you on reduced pricing for larger quantities.


 While some local store managers will and some won't.


----------



## Avoytilla (Oct 17, 2017)

I had the opportunity to use the product for the first time and have to agree it was some pretty good stuff. Although it seemed to get thick pretty quick in the cut bucket, I still think it's pretty good. A little high dollar for most jobs tho.


----------



## PennCoat (Apr 15, 2014)

The technical documents say it goes on "buttery-smooth." I guess SW's tech writers couldn't think of another description. :laughing:

But we've used it plenty of times and agree that it's a very nice product. Although it appears to have more sheen than advertised.


----------

